# A punch to the abdominals/kidneys  whats its name



## alphacat (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, When sparring today, I got a few punches to my abs and kidneys.
My sparring partner is more experienced than me (which I'm grateful for this).
I havent learned yet how to perform such punches.
The most familiar punch that I learned is an uppercut.

How are these punches named?
I tried looking for them in youtube/google, but didnt know how to name them.

Thanks.​


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 21, 2009)

alphacat said:


> Hey, When sparring today, I got a few punches to my abs and kidneys.
> My sparring partner is more experienced than me (which I'm grateful for this).
> I havent learned yet how to perform such punches.
> The most familiar punch that I learned is an uppercut.
> ...



In Isshinryu, we call what I think you're describing a lunge punch or a straight punch.  It rises from the hip and hits center mass in the solar plexus area.  In Japanese, we'd call it seiken oi tsuki or seiken geaku tsuki, depending on if it was thrown from the leading foot or the opposite foot.


----------



## Akira (Sep 21, 2009)

Body shot


----------



## mariaclara (Sep 22, 2009)

usually they're called jab to the stomach, cross to the stomach, hook to the ribs. 
sometimes, if Uke is sidewards with his ribs exposed, you can jab/cross his ribs. hook his stomach.

not usual, but elbows can also  target the stomach/ribs.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 22, 2009)

Liver shot by far the worse of all of them! Horrible feeling, you go grey, white, red then grey again. You feel sick, your stomach turns over as you drop to your knees. Ugh!


----------



## Jaspthecat (Sep 22, 2009)

Fairly standard punch IMO.

How long have you been training for if you are sparring but haven't learnt body punches?

What contact level was the sparring?

Did you wear a belly pad?


----------



## Chris Parker (Sep 22, 2009)

In boxing, a low body shot is most commonly called a "Rip", or an Abdominal Rip. Essentially a straight punch, but low, so not an uppercut.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 22, 2009)

alphacat said:


> Hey, When sparring today, I got a few punches to my abs and kidneys.
> My sparring partner is more experienced than me (which I'm grateful for this).
> I havent learned yet how to perform such punches.
> The most familiar punch that I learned is an uppercut.
> ...


The punches are named according to their motion.  Uppercuts move in an upwards direction such as to the chin or solar plexus, hooks come around, such as to the kidneys or ribs, jabs are straight punches thrown from the guards position, roundhouse or swing punches are thrown from further back usually to the side of the face or head, backfist and spin backfist use the backs of the knuckles usually to the head, hammerfists come downwards such as to the bridge of the nose.  Not sure if that is toooo basic a reply for you? *mariaclara *has called it right.. Good luck to you though!  Jenna


----------



## BLACK LION (Sep 22, 2009)

I wouldnt anchor yourself to terminology or technical data that is not specific to the overall goal wich is to shut them down... 

In my training there are 2 ways to approach the anatomy... either by just punching, kicking and overall agression of non specific targets...   OR... by targeting specific areas(Diaphragm, sternum, kidneys, liver, spleen etc..) and striking them in order to disrupt function of the body and/or brain and capitolize on the spinal reflex associated with trauma to specific areas...  

Tez made a relative point above in how she explained a shot to the liver... 
Oscar de la hoya comes to mind here...  They were flogging each other round after round but one specific strike to the liver ended the fight immediately...    

If you just punch and kick meat hoping to win the lottery you are defeating the purpose... 
By understanding the anatomical targets and the reflexes that result from successful activation, it doesnt really matter what the name of the specific punch or technique is... All that matters is that you strike that target area and get the reflex as a result... what its called or what technique are not important...  

What do you call a rock to the skull???  





A rock to the skull!!!


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 22, 2009)

Jaspthecat said:


> Fairly standard punch IMO.
> 
> How long have you been training for if you are sparring but haven't learnt body punches?
> 
> ...



I was also wondering this. Sparring can't be to beneficial if you don't have a full arsenal to use. You'll just end up changing what you've already worked on once you learn new strikes.


----------



## Nolerama (Sep 22, 2009)

Wagonmancer said:


> I was also wondering this. Sparring can't be to beneficial if you don't have a full arsenal to use. You'll just end up changing what you've already worked on once you learn new strikes.



I think isolating certain technique in sparring is really good for training.

Say a beginner is sparring only with a Jab-Cross combo. With progressive resistance, he'll learn to use the Jab-Cross (and defend after his shot) to a point where he begins seeing openings for other types of strikes. Then you work on hooks and isolate those (with his existing functional knowledge).... and so on.

I think having a good understanding what kind of strikes are available to the fighter are an excellent thing, but I'm a big believer in live sparring, and isolating certain things while training/sparring seem to work better than someone working a bag on all technique, then throwing him into a sparring match.

BTW, as a short southpaw, I really like the liver shot.


----------



## alphacat (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey,
I really thank you guys for all this info 
I benefitted from this thread.​ 
The sparring was 50% intense, and we were allowed to use only punches (no headgear was used).
I was satisfied since I didn&#8217;t walk backwards anymore when being attacked, but on the other hand, I forgot to turn aside and hitting back when getting punched - instead i was only blocking/absorbing the punches with my arms.
I hope to apply this technique of turning aside in the upcoming class.​ 
I agree with Nolerama that sparring is the best way for a beginner to really progress and get better.​


----------



## Wagonmancer (Sep 22, 2009)

I definitely agree that it's a bad idea to just try to throw everything together right when you start sparring. You do have to start small like everything else. I more so meant knowing how to throw a wide variety of strikes more so than throwing them all right when you start sparring. I think if you have some practice and knowledge throwing the strikes on the bag especially it will make more sense and come more naturally when to throw it when your sparring, as opposed to learning a technique, sparring with it, then learning another and combining them. I don't think one way is better than the other, that's just the way it made sense to me and i've always thought of it. Could also depend on the person and their gym.


----------



## Jaspthecat (Sep 23, 2009)

Before I started sparring, I knew a wide range of strikes and combos which had been drilled into us for about 3 months of classes.

By the time I first came to spar, many of the combos were second nature.


----------

